# Meghan Markle's wedding dress



## toupeemoor (May 20, 2018)

have you seen her wedding dress by Givenchy? simple and elegant, what can you say about it?


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (May 22, 2018)

I loved it! So understated.  It was the perfect choice for her!


----------



## Abhy (Jun 4, 2018)

Her gown speaks for her! Wow!


----------

